# Seven Up Bottling Company Bottle



## DalvikVM (May 9, 2017)

Hello,

I'm new here and fairly new to the bottle collecting world. In my ramblings I found a bottle made by the Seven Up Bottling Company in Little Falls, Minn. Its a clear bottle, with "Cap. 7 Fl Oz" on the bottom. Across the front is:

Seven-Up
Bottling Co.
. . .
Little Falls Minn

It has a dappled texture with ridges running down the sides. All the lettering is embossed. I think it's from the 40s or 50s. No color whatsoever on it.

Here is a couple pics of it:

https://mobileleathers.com/uploadFiles/bottle.jpg

https://mobileleathers.com/uploadFiles/bottleBottom.jpg

I've searched high and low for information about the bottle and have found little. The only resource with anything about it is some history about the company itself.
http://morrisoncountyhistory.org/?page_id=188

So, the point of all this is, can anyone give me any info on this bottle? Is it worth selling to fund further finds, or is it a really neat shelf decorator? When approx was it made? Anything would be helpful.

Thanks for reading all this and for any help you can give.


----------



## RCO (May 9, 2017)

since 7 up didn't exist until the 1930's , it can't be any earlier than the 1930's . 

its rather unusual , I've only really seen green 7 up bottles or maybe some amber ones . I can't really recall an art deco design for a 7 up bottle . 

have you seen any other similar bottles from that area ? I'm wondering if its maybe a locally used bottle , it definitely wasn't used by 7 up on a nationwide scale


----------



## RCO (May 9, 2017)

as for the value , as someone who collects a lot of similar art deco bottles , can say some of them aren't really that valuable , most cost me $10-$20 . and I don't really see any reason why one from a small town in Minnesota be overly valuable 

although the fact its for 7 up and somewhat unusual  could give it some appeal to collectors from outside of Minnesota and it could be worth more , its really next to impossible to say what it might go for on ebay as an example


----------



## iggyworf (May 9, 2017)

According to the numbers on the bottom it would have been made in 1955. By the Owen Illinois bottle co. Never seen that one before but I have seen one or two others similar. If it was put out by the '7up' co it was probably some sort of flavor water/soda. Still a very cool one.


----------



## DalvikVM (May 10, 2017)

I do think it was a bit more of a local Enterprise. Probably to a few counties. According to the article, they had a 75 bottle per hour output. Since it was made in the 50s they probably served a slightly bigger area but still really local. I haven't found any bottles like it on eBay, or any, actually, from Little Falls. That's what made me so curious about it.  Thanks!


Thanks for the evaluation! I really didn't think it was worth too much, but wanted to get a few opinions before sticking it on the shelf or selling it for $10 (at some point in the future). It's good to know. Thanks again!


Wow. Nice and specific. Thanks! It's nice to know when exactly it was made. 
It was made in Illinois? Out of curiosity, why would the put Little Falls on it? To ship it to them to fill? Thanks again for the help!

I really appreciate the input!


----------



## sunrunner (May 14, 2017)

regardless a dam good bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 14, 2017)

DalvikVM said:


> Wow. Nice and specific. Thanks! It's nice to know when exactly it was made.
> It was made in Illinois? Out of curiosity, why would the put Little Falls on it? To ship it to them to fill? Thanks again for the help!
> 
> I really appreciate the input!


So, when Iggyworf says that it was a flavour bottle, that means it didn't have Seven-Up in it.  The Seven-Up Bottling Company of Little Falls would have been a franchise bottler that also bottled other products that were local to their company.  Those products would have gone into your bottle, which says "Seven-Up Bottling Co" because that was the local company's name, not because that was the product.  Those bottles would never have left that little franchise bottler and wouldn't have ever been used by any other franchises.  Coca Cola bottlers did that very frequently, there are all sorts of weird local bottles saying Coca Cola on them that didn't have Coke in them.  Seven-Up bottlers did it way less frequently, but there are a few out there.  I've got a similar bottle from the Seven Up Bottling Company of Kelowna, BC.  Yours is a very nice bottle!  I'm not sure what it's worth but it's definitely got some value.  I bet there are Seven-Up collectors outside of Minnesota who would be interested in it despite it not being local because there are so few Seven-Up flavour bottles out there.


----------



## DalvikVM (May 19, 2017)

Thanks CanadianBottles! Interesting that Seven Up was done so much less, never knew that. Ive seen some goofy Coke bottles around too, but didnt know that they were mostly local, i just thought Coke was trying to keep things interesting.  It's nice to know I have a rather interesting bottle in my collection. Much thanks for the info!


----------

